# Crankbaits



## UtahBassKicker (May 12, 2010)

I'm looking to start adding some cranks to my tackle box. What are the go-to brands, styles, patterns, and depths that my fellow TinBoater's prefer?


----------



## redbug (May 12, 2010)

I am a big fan of the bandit 200 series the color depends on the time of year and water i am fishing
for deep cranking it is hard to beat the rapala dt 16 and the new dt20


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 12, 2010)

I like Rapala's flat version.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 12, 2010)

bandit 200 and footloose and 100 series..

my Gotto colors 
* Clear water is Splatter back - Silver and black
* dirty/stained water is a color they dont make anymore but one close to it is called Old Light with an orange belly, they dont make the pink quarter belly with mustad hooks anymore from what I can tell, havent seen one in years, but luckily i have 8 of them  the orange full belly should work though..

Natural Goby and Goby Magic are good as well as Mad Cow.
Spring crawl is good in a 100 series when bass are munching crayfish.
footloose is for skinny water, something in a natural color like a craw or baitfish, but this thing is sort of like a wake bait and i really dont think its the color, just the action on the top that gets the fish after it.

sometimes with bandit 200s the front hook can foul up and go ver the top of the bill, i call it putting his foot in his mouth, this happens maybe one out of every 100 casts though...Sometimes I change out the hooks to red and sometimes I take the treble off the back and ad a single hook so it wont get hung on something as easy but still drive into a fish then they strike it..

Hppe this helps..


----------



## BaitCaster (May 12, 2010)

UtahBassKicker said:


> I'm looking to start adding some cranks to my tackle box. What are the go-to brands, styles, patterns, and depths that my fellow TinBoater's prefer?



In my view Rapala makes the highest quality crankbaits. Style, depth and pattern really depend on what you are fishing for and the conditions. You should have a selection of deep, medium and shallow divers in an assortment of shapes and colours to suit the areas where you fish. One type that I like are the lipless cranks. They seem to catch everything.


----------



## fish devil (May 12, 2010)

:twisted: Rapala DT series are at the top of the list!!!! Strike King Redeye for lipless cranks.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 12, 2010)

What constitutes a lipless crankbait? Would a Rattlin' Rapala be classified as a lipless crankbait?


----------



## cavman138 (May 12, 2010)

I throw a lot of the bass pro cranks, for the money they have worked great for me. My go-to colors are sexy shad, texas shad, and white. I like Strike King cranks and I love Rapalas broken back minnows in silver/black and gold/black. Another lure that has been hard to find lately is the Rick Klunn Orion series. Those baits are awesome.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 13, 2010)

I use strike king almost exclusively. No crankbait really catches me fish, so I basically got one for every depth and left it at that.


I'm hoping to get the technique down this summer, as I'm tournament fishing a lake two times that doesn't have much weed growth and even has some mussel beds.


----------



## cali27 (May 13, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I use strike king almost exclusively. No crankbait really catches me fish, so I basically got one for every depth and left it at that.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get the technique down this summer, as I'm tournament fishing a lake two times that doesn't have much weed growth and even has some mussel beds.



Gotta agree, Im a Strike King guy too


----------

